# Returned from 3 week vacation - Cat afraid of me, what gives?



## Saydee (Nov 9, 2010)

Just yesterday I returned from a 3 week vacation during which I left my cat at home. My parents came by every day for one hour to feed him, change his litter box, send me pictures of him, and give him some loving. When I returned he was afraid of me. I picked him up and he immediately sunk his claws in and scratched me to escape. He then hid under the bed and would not come out. I've raised him from a kitten until now (8 years). We've never been apart like this before. Does anyone have any explanation of his scared behavior upon my return? To be quite honest it hurt my feelings. He's fine now, and acting normal, but after how much I was looking forward to seeing him I was taken aback by how he reacted to my homecoming. Any thoughts?


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I used to work for a company that required me to go on out of town installations for up to a month.
With Meme I had a friend com by twice a day and I'd been gone for several weeks.
Meme was fine when I got home then shortly afterward my friend dropped by on his way home and Meme dissed me and sucked up to my friend, I got a laugh out of it.
When I first got Samantha after Meme passed away I didn't want to leave her home alone so I brought her in to work to hang out with the girls and the office cat Maggie.
Well the girls in the office loved her but not Maggie, they didn't get on and when I got back she was furious at me she took one look at me then turned around and ran and hid.
I always left her at home after that.
Your mistake was probably picking kitty up too soon, you should have just left her alone until she was ready.
He might have been mad at you for leaving or you might have smelled different or after 3 weeks he might have forgotten you, 3 weeks to a cat is like 3-4 months.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm nI don't know for sure but from seeing my own kitty, I think cats don't remember things very well. I'm not sure if it's a short memory or concentration level problem... Sometimes I'm playing with my kitty and if I wave his toys in the air (while he's looking) then suddenly hide it behind me or something near me, he comes over like he's looking for it and I know because he's got the curious look in his eyes. But then after about 20sec it's like he forgot what he came over for and wanders off looking lost like he's wondering what he was meant to be doing!!


----------



## Saydee (Nov 9, 2010)

cooncatbob said:


> he might have forgotten you, 3 weeks to a cat is like 3-4 months.


 That's a real downer  I guess I should have taken him with me.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Just give it time; the trust will rebuild....just go slow!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Give your cat time to trust again. And you can try using positive reinforcement with treats


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Milky's Mammy said:


> I'm nI don't know for sure but from seeing my own kitty, I think cats don't remember things very well. I'm not sure if it's a short memory or concentration level problem... Sometimes I'm playing with my kitty and if I wave his toys in the air (while he's looking) then suddenly hide it behind me or something near me, he comes over like he's looking for it and I know because he's got the curious look in his eyes. But then after about 20sec it's like he forgot what he came over for and wanders off looking lost like he's wondering what he was meant to be doing!!


I think my very has ADD too. When he chases a toy I throw he'll get distracted on the way to get it by something else nearby. I agree about their memory as every thing seems new to them just 10 minutes later.


----------

